# Banana Seat Restoration



## OMBAC-RAT (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone have leads on someone who can do a restoration on a 1969 Orange Krate banana seat?

I got on the phone with Memory Lane Classics and they mentioned a guy who's ebay handle is Joe 4407 or Joel 4407. Said he does good work. Anyone familiar with him or know of anyone else?

Thanks!
Keith


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's a seat he currently has on eBay.
 he's in Ohio.
  He does nice work and I have personally used him.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-68-...444923?hash=item1a14f056fb:g:dxkAAOSwQupXVufl


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 9, 2016)

here's a orange krate seat he's done.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ora...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for the lead. I'll try and get in touch with him.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jun 11, 2016)

I was also sent this link to a site that sells rebuild kits. I ordered one from here.

http://www.hyper-formance.com/seats.htm
http://www.hyper-formance.com/seats.htm


----------

